# Canary dive bombing nest



## ianpallen2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, Newbie here and I am worried about my female canary. 
I have a pair of Stafford canaries and they have mated and have one chick in the nest. The chick was hatched 4 days ago on the 13th Feb. It survived its sibling, which only lived for a day. 
The problem I see in the cage is the mother keeps dive bombing the nest with the chick in. She flies from one side of the cage to the nest and back again quite fast. She does this quite a few times and then she either feeds or bathes in the bath and does it more then she sits on the nest after about 10 mins. Is this natural. Is it a way of cooling the chick down ? It is not very hot in my room. Temp says 17 deg c. Thanks. Ian


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi I breed canaries is the male still in the cage as often the hen will want to start nesting again and get very aggitated,I have left the male in with the hen and have known her to start building a new nest on top of her chicks,I find if I take the male out she settles down,were these her first clutch?


----------



## ianpallen2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. The male is still in with her. Thee is no more nesting material in the cage for her to make another nest. I thought it was too soon for her to want to make another nest as the chick is only 5 days old. The male has not started to help feed the chick although he does feed her when she is on the nest. This is her first lay of eggs. 
Ian


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

ianpallen2 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The male is still in with her. Thee is no more nesting material in the cage for her to make another nest. I thought it was too soon for her to want to make another nest as the chick is only 5 days old. The male has not started to help feed the chick although he does feed her when she is on the nest. This is her first lay of eggs.
> Ian


Hi He will feed her and she will then feed the chick,the male takes over when the chick has left the nest,she really doesnt need more nesting material she will lay eggs in the nest,you just have to hope for the next 10 days they feed the chick and then she will lay another clutch but dont let her have to many I take the eggs out and put in dummies,Hope all goes well keep us updated.Suexx


----------



## ianpallen2 (Feb 17, 2013)

suewhite said:


> Hi He will feed her and she will then feed the chick,the male takes over when the chick has left the nest,she really doesnt need more nesting material she will lay eggs in the nest,you just have to hope for the next 10 days they feed the chick and then she will lay another clutch but dont let her have to many I take the eggs out and put in dummies,Hope all goes well keep us updated.Suexx


I have took the male out of the cage as he was biting the hens tail feathers and chewing on them when she was either sitting on the nest or feeding the chick. When the chick starts to leave the nest, I will put him back so they can be with her again. He has done nothing but sing and the hen keeps calling him ever since I removed him. Hopefully, it will only be for a few days.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

ianpallen2 said:


> I have took the male out of the cage as he was biting the hens tail feathers and chewing on them when she was either sitting on the nest or feeding the chick. When the chick starts to leave the nest, I will put him back so they can be with her again. He has done nothing but sing and the hen keeps calling him ever since I removed him. Hopefully, it will only be for a few days.


I personally would'nt put him back she will rear the chick on her own he honestly could decided to kill it they can be very nasty at breeding time especially if his chick is a male.He will keep singing and she will call because they want to nest again,its not easy breeding canaries but best of luck


----------



## ianpallen2 (Feb 17, 2013)

suewhite said:


> I personally would'nt put him back she will rear the chick on her own he honestly could decided to kill it they can be very nasty at breeding time especially if his chick is a male.He will keep singing and she will call because they want to nest again,its not easy breeding canaries but best of luck


Thanks Sue. I will put him back when the chich has left the nest. When the chick is feeding on seeds, I will be placing him / her in its own cage. I have one ready and I have a quarantine cage as well. Its great seeing the little one grow each day. 
Here is a vid of the hen feeding the chick. Please ignore any talking on it. didnt realise my web cam had a mic. 
hen feed chick close up - YouTube


----------

